# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  ALMUSSAFES MÁGICO 2018 del 12 al 15 de abril

## luis la font

Artistas confirmados para Almussafes Mágico 2018
www.mimagia.es

Joaquin Ayala (Las Vegas)
Miguel Ángel Gea
Bill Cheung (China)
Anson Lee (Taiwan)
Mark & Pinky (Malasia)
David Climent
Mag Malastruc
Lautaro San Miguel
Adolfo Masyebra
Jean Merlin (Francia)
Patxi
Linaje
G Alexander
Raúl Camaguey
Paco Collado
Ernesto y pico
Fran Diábolo
Morrison el magnífico
Areson & Sandra
Héctor San segundo

----------

